# Syllabus 4 FMDC Entrance Test



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

Assalamualikum


Plzz anyone can tell me about the syllabus and pattern of fmdc entrance test......!!!!


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello! read the whole book for physics, bio and chemistry.There will be 30 mcqs from each subject plus 10 from English portion.Good luck


----------

